# HCG levels...nervous...



## arlosmama

I am not 100% sure when I ovulated...but I had my HCG levels checked at 3 weeks 6 days...the day AF was due (I have a 28 day cycle) and my results were at 282...I am having a second draw on Tuesday...the nurse said they like to see numbers between 50-100 at that time...could this mean twins? Oy...I am freaking out...we were trying for #2...


----------



## Alwilan

I'd wait and see what your hcg levels are on tuesday, you may have just ovulated early. In the early days of this pregnancy I was doubling every 24-30 hours. Good Luck and Congratulations for your pregnancy x


----------



## arlosmama

thanks..I know I didn't ovulate until at least CD14 because hubby was out of town and then I was sick so there was no BD'ing until CD14...which makes me nervous that I may have been only 12-13dpo when I got those levels back...


----------



## Vickie

early HCG levels really can't tell you if you are carrying multiples. Mine were considered low early on (I had to have multiple tests done to make sure I wasn't having an ectopic or early miscarriage). My levels more than doubled each time which my doctor was happy with but they always remained on the lower end. We had no idea it was twins until the scan.


----------



## wondertwins

I echo what Vickie said. Early HCG levels can be deceptive. Generally it's the rate of increase (rather than the starting number) that matters, and even then... you can't really tell until the scan. Congrats on the BFP and try not to worry too much. Even if you are pregnant with multiples, there's not really much different to do at the beginning anyway. :)


----------



## arlosmama

thanks so much ladies...got my second draw today...it reads as follows...
I had my first HCG level drawn on Friday (3 weeks and 6 days) and it was 282...and today (4 weeks and 2 days) it is at 2430...I go for a transvaginal u/s on the 19th...hoping this draw is a good sign...the fact that it isn't tripling is a good sign...I wanted to have one more bubbis for my little guy I have at home so he has a sibling...don't know if I could afford twinnies...still nervous...I know I should relax, but it is so hard...


----------



## Alwilan

They are good doubling times, I posted this a couple of days ago for another lady, I hope it helps.

My bloods were not 100% on ovulation date as had miscarriage month before, but according to dating scan:

4+2 = 22
4+4 = 119
5+2 = 1551
5+6 = 7093

They stopped taking mine at this stage, but my doubling was between 24-30 hours if I remember.

This was my bloodwork from this pregnancy. Singletons are easier financially but if they are twins you will find a way. I had a transvaginal scan at 6 weeks when I was told I had a viable pregnancy. They only spotted 1, so I thought my bloods were just a quirky thing, like the other ladies say, they can double faster and be a singleton, but when I had a scan at 8 weeks low and behold there were 2 babies.


----------



## arlosmama

thanks...I am just nervous...I have a friend who is an OB/GYN in NM and she said that things like molar or twins are possible but not likely and the fact that I tested so much earlier (5 days) prior to AF being due could explain the higher levels. Also...I had HEG with my first and high HCG levels can cause that so that sounds familiar...I just have to wait and see...2 weeks from today...another TWW...just what I need!


----------



## littlebabyboy

Good luck!!


----------



## bek74

I went through IVF so I know my dates.
Trigger shot 1/11/09
Egg collection 2/11/09
Embryo transfer 4/11/09
Bloods on the 18/11/09 (4wks, 685 hcg)
Bloods taken on the 27/11/09 (5wks 2days 22,284)


----------



## knitbit

I've never had my levels checked with any of my pregnancies. I did get early BFPs with my first singleton and the twins at 9 DPO, so I expect the levels were similar.


----------

